# Question!



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

How do I put my equipment on the bottom of my posts? Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Settings

edit signature in my settings..

need to be in browser I think


----------



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I was about to add 'shiny new things' in there for you but see you're all sorted


----------



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Glenn, have bought some really good beans in readiness for Saturday!! Have decided not to touch my "Silver Dream Machine" until your visit, and it's killing me!!!!


----------

